
Software engineers made 51% of real estate transactions in San Francisco in 2018 - jedberg
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/51percent/587389/
======
jedberg
It looks like the methodology was to try and match buyer's names to public
profiles, so I suspect there will be some bias towards software engineers
since they are more likely to have public profiles, but none the less an
interesting find.

Also interesting is the fact that the number of public software companies in
SF is expected to more than double this year.

~~~
umeshunni
Not to mention that wealthy buyers and foreign buyers are more likely to be
using LLCs and Trusts to hide their identity.

